# "the New Falcon" - Double Bar Frame.



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 15, 2016)

Just aquired this unusual frame. It has characteristics that say "Miami Built" but then others that confuse me. Can anybody offer any clues?  Some lit scans would be awesome!  Badge say's "The New Falcon".... "Mfd. By H.C.Tillotson & Co. Toledo, OH."

Any association with Yost, who also had a "Falcon" from Toledo?

I think the fender (I have the rear too) are not original... they have fitment cuts that are a bit crude and home-made looking.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 15, 2016)

Doing a little Googling, it turns out that H.C. Tillotson is Harry C.... who is the name behind Tillotson Carburetors, still around today. He was a director at Stromberg Carburetors back in the teens. Anyway, there is a connection to Yost... Harry was apparently running a retail operation in Toledo, selling Yost bicycles exclusively. Perhaps in later years, he bought the company?  Further reading may reveal!  Ain't Google a blessing to research?

https://www.myheritage.com/research...?itemId=36526607&action=showRecord#fullscreen


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 16, 2016)

Nobody has any info to add?  Original paint appears to be Dove Gray, but I see no evidence of darts or pinstripes.  Would be stoked to see some catalog or ad scans showing how this ole' dude was equipped!


----------



## barracuda (Jun 16, 2016)

Awesome double bar!

I'll give you what I've got - it ain't much. But this 1913 ad may give some clues as to the fittings of your bicycle, which appears to be of a similar year:






And here's some tidbits on Tillotson...

1907:







1908:


----------



## filmonger (Jun 17, 2016)

They Exhibited in St Louis 2nd annual show in 1896 ( all from The Wheel 1896 )





Looks like he Quit his Job at Union Cycle Mfg June 12 1896 to work at Sieg & Walpole Mfg co.





This is From The New Bearings 1896



 

Bearings again January 16 1896


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks guys, you've found more than I did! I did find references to his connection to Union and Stokes. I found a reference to him playing golf with some other big-wigs in Florida too... and apparently he was in an auto race? This guy sounds like he was living the life!


----------



## barracuda (Jun 17, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> ... and apparently he was in an auto race? This guy sounds like he was living the life!




Tillotson participated in several Glidden Tours, which were cross country road rallies mounted for the purpose of demonstrating and publicizing to the general public the fun and safety of early automobiles.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glidden_Tour


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 23, 2016)

I took the crankset out of the frame, here's a pic. Anything look familiar? Strangly, the crank arms don't even clear the frame properly, as if this isn't the correct crankset for the frame.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 23, 2016)

Cabe member locomotion posted this today. Fork looks the same. Just noticed.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 23, 2016)

May not be any real connection to the "new falcon" manufacturer,  just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 23, 2016)

Interesting indeed! Fork is a match!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2017)

1897


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 9, 2020)

The double bar frame (lug frame) looks like a Consolidated Yale from *Toledo *some time between the Kirk and Davis ownerships.
Perhaps the manufacturer was also a jobber — when it came to bicycles — in that era?








						Full Nickel Plated? Yale Davis? Double Bar Frame!!! | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

From the looks of this frame plating is visible on the down bar, top bar, and bottom side of the bottom bracket.  Did Davis or any Yale bikes come with a fully nickel plated frame?  It would have been lovely to see this machine new from the factory...




					thecabe.com
				











						Input needed | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Anyone have any info on this frame? I've been eyeballing this for quite a while, does it belong to a cabe member?  Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




					thecabe.com
				



"J" is the 10th letter — so 1910(?).


----------



## dmk441 (Nov 10, 2020)

Badge hole spacing please. Thanks!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Nov 10, 2020)

Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!!!


----------



## dmk441 (Nov 10, 2020)

.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 10, 2020)

If the Crown posted by GoldenIndian with the similar fork was made by _Great Western Manufacturing_, perhaps the subject cycle was also put together by them?    If_ Snell or Yale_-built, (_Consolodated Mnfg._) purchased later by _Davis_ in 1916, the sideways BB serials could be a sign of that as well.  As I understand, _Davis _used seat tube sleeves and trumpets and pinched seat stays on many of their frames?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 11, 2020)

dmk441 said:


> Badge hole spacing please. Thanks!



1 11/16"


----------

